# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  France-Presse traži par...

## Gost 1

Agencija France-Presse traži par koji je zbog odredbi novog zakona odlučio otići na liječenje u inozemstvo.

Ovo je prilika za internacionalizaciju problema.

Ako tko odluči, može javiti meni na pp ili direktno na France-Presse mob. 091-4872-805

Hvala unaprijed :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Molim te isprazni inbox, pokušavam ti poslati pp ali ne ide.
Imam nekoliko pitanja koja bi postavila tamo...

----------


## Kadauna

Gabi25 imaš PP  :Smile: )

----------


## Gost 1

Ispraznila :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Čula sam se sa novinarkom France-Presse, vjerojatno ćemo se ovaj tjedan naći  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  HVALA GABI25!!! Sve su Gabice prave hrabrice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aurora*

*Gabi25* izvrsno! Sa svojim iskustvom odmrzavanja jajnih stanica mislim da ces itekako imati sto za reci o ucincima novog zakona. Hvala ti puno sto si se javila!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bravo *Gabi25*!!! Chapeau, rekli bi Francuzi, iliti, kapa dole  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

Bravo Gabi25  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

> Bravo Gabi25


X i ono nešto na francuskom od Auroreblu :Smile: .

----------


## Gabi

> *Gabi25* izvrsno! Sa svojim iskustvom odmrzavanja jajnih stanica mislim da ces itekako imati sto za reci o ucincima novog zakona. Hvala ti puno sto si se javila!


Baš sam ovo danas Kadauni napisala. 
Gabi25, hvala.

----------


## tikica_69

> Čula sam se sa novinarkom France-Presse, vjerojatno ćemo se ovaj tjedan naći


Svaka cast  :Klap:

----------


## Nene2

Gabi25 hvala ti puno!  :Heart:

----------


## BHany

Gabi25 :Very Happy: 

hvala puno :Naklon:

----------


## Jelena

Gabi 25, hvala! Pravi si borac!

----------


## cranky

HVALA Gabi25  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

Gabi25 hvala1

----------


## Gabi25

Cure sutra u 17h se nalazim sa Lajlom, njihovom novinarkom...
Valjda neću zablokirati :Laughing:  Pripremam se još danas pa sutra navečer javljam kako je prošlo

----------


## AuroraBlu

:-d :-d :-d

----------


## Aurora*

*Gabi25* sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala Gabi25 i sretno

----------


## corinaII

Hvala Gabi25  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sretno

----------


## šniki

*Gabi25* to ženice.....samo hrabro :Klap:

----------


## Gabi25

Danas sam se našla sa novinarkom, divna žena, zna jako puno o ovoj materiji, pričale smo sat vremena i mislim da sam sve rekla što sam planirala. Sad je samo pitanje koliko će ona to morati skratiti zbog ograničenog prostora. Uglavnom biti će veliki članak na engleskom, izlazi krajem mjeseca na internetu, ona planira još porazgovarati sa nekim iz ministarstva, sociologom, jednim MPO liječnikom i ima još jedan par koji se javio. Uglavnom mislim da će članak biti super a ja ću ga prije objavljivanja dobiti krajem sljedećeg tjedna.
E da, planira kontaktirati i prof. Vlaisavljevića i dobiti podatak koliko im se povećao broj zahtjeva za postupcima od kad je uveden novi zakon kod nas. Nadam se da će u tome uspjeti...

----------


## cranky

Gabi25  :Very Happy:  odlično, hvala

----------


## Aurora*

Odlicno, *Gabi25*! Iz ovog sto kazes, taj clanak bi stvarno mogao biti jako dobar. Hvala ti do neba, a isto tako i onom drugom paru koji ste to omogucili!  :Naklon:

----------


## pino

super Gabi25!!! puno ti hvala!

da, to je bitno - koliko ima *zahtjeva i upita* vise nego prije - jer zbog liste cekanja broj postupaka koji su u tijeku nije mjerodavan pokazatelj

iako, zbog krize vjerojatno i nema toliko postupaka koliko bi inace bilo

----------


## Jelena

Gabi 25, super!

----------


## mare41

Gabi25, pliz, reci joj da kontaktira i dr Reša u Ljubljani, jer i njima se povećao broj naših parova.

----------


## Gabi25

E vidiš mare41, budem joj danas poslala mail pa ću joj i to reći.
Hvala vam svima na podršci, divne ste  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Super!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi25*  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

mare41 (ili netko drugi) možete li mi na pp poslati kontakt telefon i mail od dr. Reša da proslijedim Lajli? Nemam na poslu vremena kopati po temi potp. u Sloveniji.
Hvala :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

Gabi25 odlično!! Čini mi se da će to piti perfektan članak  :Smile: !

----------


## Jelena

> mare41 (ili netko drugi) možete li mi na pp poslati kontakt telefon i mail od dr. Reša da proslijedim Lajli? Nemam na poslu vremena kopati po temi potp. u Sloveniji.
> Hvala


http://www.neplodnost.com/

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala Jelena, šaljem

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Bravo!  :Klap:

----------


## taca70

Gabi25, puno hvala, jedva cekam da to procitam.

----------


## dani82

*Gabi25* super!!!

----------


## cranky

Možda ja s marsa padam, ali šta je bilo s ovim?

----------


## bublica3

Gabi25  MERCI!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Heart: 

jeli ovo išlo?

----------


## Gabi25

Novinarka mi se obećala javiti kad tekst bude gotov ali još nije
Pa sa joj poslala mail da vidim gdje je zapelo, uglavnom tekst će ići a ona će mi javiti točno kad

----------


## Gabi25

Evo članak je izašao, a koliko sam uspjela čuti bilo je nešto o njemu i na dnevniku Nove tv.
Obzirom da ga ne mogu naći na netu, kopiram ga iz maila koji mi je poslala novinarka.

''Croatia-health-fertility-politics-church,FEATURE
   Croatian couples forced to seek fertility treatments abroad
   by Lajla Veselica

   ZAGREB, July 1, 2010 (AFP) - "It is really hard and sad that someone can limit your instinctive wish for a child," says Ksenija Puskaric of Croatia's law on medically assisted reproduction, among Europe's most restrictive.
   The legislation, which sparked outrage when it was adopted last year in July, forced Ksenija and her husband to go abroad to realise their dream of having a baby together.
   Croatia's law on medically assisted reproduction, slammed by rights groups, notably bans the freezing of embryos and allows fertilisation of only three eggs per try. The remaining eggs harvested during the procedure are frozen for later use but couples say this drastically reduces their chances for a positive outcome.
   After undergoing two unsuccessful in vitro fertilisation (IVF) treatments in Croatia, the 31-year-old Ksenija, who works as a journalist, looked for medical help in neighbouring Slovenia.
   "I have no need to enter a Croatian clinic any more. I simply don't want to put my health at risk due to some experimental procedure that someone is pushing as a standard which it is certainly not," she emphasizes.
   Until the new law came into force Croatia was still working with the old laws on IVF adopted in 1978 when the world's first "test-tube baby" was born. Because the law was so-outdated it didn't cover new technologies like embryo freezing so clinics in Croatia were applying them freely.
   Plans for new legislation were floating around since the late 1990s but did not reach parliament earlier due to strong opposition of the Catholic Church, that plays an important role in the conservative society. Almost 90 percent of Croatia's population of 4.4 million are Roman Catholics.
   The law that was finally voted through in 2009 is seen as a concession of the ruling conservatives to the Church for which the life starts with the moment of conception.
   "An embryo is a living being so we are not allowing embryo-freezing," Health Minister Darko Milinovic said.
   The bishops had repeatedly slammed IVF arguing it was deeply affected the right to a life.
   "This is restrictive since it does not provide a possibility for treatment that couples should have according to medical standards," Karmen Rivoseki-Simic of RODA parents interests group told AFP.
   No other country in Europe is limiting fertilisation to three eggs, since there are no possibilities to determine which have the best potential, nor completely banning freezing of embryos, she stressed.
   Egg-freezing, more sophisticated than embryo-freezing, is generally used mostly for women with cancer who want to preserve their fertility before undergoing cancer treatment.
   The European Society of Human Reproduction and Embryology (ESHRE) says that at this stage egg-freezing should be considered an experimental method.
   The law was slightly amended in October (LAST YEAR) mainly to make the treatment easier for non-married couples but the main controversial stipulations have remained.
   The national association of reproductive health specialists in June adopted a proposal to change the law to enable freezing of embryos and fertilisation of more than three eggs in particular cases making some 15 percent of the overall number. 
   "The Church had an unacceptable influence here and the law is actually violating human rights," Mirjana Krizmanic, a social psychologist, told AFP.
   "The right to parenthood is one of the basic human rights and if it has to be achieved with medical help it should be done in the best possible way," she stressed.
   Ksenija agrees that the "state should neglect Church canons and turn towards best medical solutions for its citizens."
   The first statistics over the impact of the law, released in May, are also a matter of dispute. While the government and doctors claimed that number of pregnancies increased by some 20 percent since the law had been introduced RODA said their number decreased by 12 percent.
   "I am a very good example while the law is bad," says Jelena, a 26-old economist.
   During Jelena's first unsuccessful IVF treatment in a Zagreb hospital three eggs were fertilised and five had to be frozen.
   In the second attempt, only three eggs survived thawing but none got fertilised as they were damaged during the process.
   Jelena says she will now also go to a Slovenian clinic where she will have to pay some 3,000 euros (3,700 dollars) for the treatment and drugs. In Croatia, up to six infertility treatments with drugs are free of charge.
   Parents groups and couples regret that doctors remain silent over the issue and criticise Prime Minister Jadranka Kosor, a mother herself, for backing such a regulation.
   "My husband was so outraged that we are even thinking about going to live abroad," says Ksenija.
   However, she did not loose faith in the final positive outcome.
   "I'm certain that, sooner or later, I will succeed," she said, smiling gently.
   ljv/sb''
France Presse

----------


## cranky

http://invitrofertilizationinformati...tility-984675a
 :Klap: 

Našao ga je Ljufi  :Klap: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/45608-L...=1#post1660327

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odlično cure :Klap:

----------

